# My first betta aged out



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Phillip died last night. He was my first betta and my re-introduction to fishkeeping after 30 or so years. He was a Petco betta, a mislabeled big ear so I got him on the cheap. He was a year and a half old.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Sorry to hear about Philly....*

At least it seemed like he had a happy home. When was the last photo taken of him?


Did you have any issues with torn fins from hyperactivity?
I stopped by Petco yesterday after I drove through a white out type blizzard. Took a stroll through their store, and found the betta section. Most if not all their 20 bettas were dead/covered in ich spots. 

No baby bettas for sale. 

Anyway, the fun part was when I was wandering around the driftwood section, I overheard another customer purchasing food for his crestie gecko & before he left, he stopped by the betta accessories.

I was wondering why he was in that section, & found out he's a betta owner & his fish came with a $50-60 price tag at a local store. From the way it's described, it's most likely a red halfmoon. 

I've been keeping my eyes out for someone who might offer a good home for juvies and I couldn't believe my luck. I offered Wayne one of my 3 month old bettas if his trusty fish EVER passes on. 

His betta is 6 years old!! 

Unfortunately when I finally arrived home @ 2am, Wayne sent his text to the wrong number.

A little disheartening when I didn't see the message, but all is not lost. 

I'll have to track him down through the fish place he purchased his betta from. I'm pretty sure his betta was already 5-6 months old when he first purchased it. Wayne is VERY good friends with the owner & I was planning to stop by the NEW location to see firsthand what type of livestock they offer. 

I'm excited to have found a new home for one of my juvies.


If you were me, would call the store or wait till you visit to chat with the owner?

Reggie, what are you planning to house in Philly's tank?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MSG said:


> At least it seemed like he had a happy home. When was the last photo taken of him?
> 
> 
> Did you have any issues with torn fins from hyperactivity?


I stopped taking photos of him when I started buying more bettas  His pectorals split a little and in this last week his tail got a split in it. I blame aging for the splits, not hyperactivity.




MSG said:


> Reggie, what are you planning to house in Philly's tank?


I bought my first veiltail yesterday since I knew Phillip was leaving me. I wonder if all my males will die at a year and a half? They are all from Petco.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Vardaman is an elephant ear betta and he definitely has some torn fins from hyperactivity! I bought him because he was cute and the most active guy at the store, but I'm regretting that now because his fins are always beat up.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I have yet to see a EE betta @ the store that looked healthy. Most seemed to have SBD. 

Unless I meet a local breeder of EE's probably not going to add one due to all the frayed fin stories I keep hearing.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

MSG said:


> I have yet to see a EE betta @ the store that looked healthy. Most seemed to have SBD.
> 
> Unless I meet a local breeder of EE's probably not going to add one due to all the frayed fin stories I keep hearing.


Like I said, I kind of regret it. He's always making me angry with all the new tears and what not. I bought him with one fin that was almost completely gone. It has grown back a little, but I've had him since November and it hasn't grown completely back yet.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I just lost my first betta, royal today. I hadn't been fishkeeping for over3 years,and I had him for exactly two months and one day. SIP royal!


----------

